# New TEA Partier Here



## TEA Party Patriot

I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

TheOldSchool said:


> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.



Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?


----------



## TheOldSchool

TEA Party Patriot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
Click to expand...


Just sayin all other conservatives on here will have already beaten you to it by the time you decide to post the article.


----------



## Old Rocks

TEA Party Patriot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
Click to expand...


Yep, when it comes to science, peer reviewed scientific journals. When it comes to politics, journalists with brains, rather than ideologues with 'the way things oughter be'.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

Old Rocks said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, when it comes to science, peer reviewed scientific journals. When it comes to politics, journalists with brains, rather than ideologues with 'the way things oughter be'.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, then, when Mitt loses the Hillary, we'll send you a crying towel. And, since you are such a good patriot, I assume that your dd214 reads honorable, same as mine.


----------



## Old Rocks

I find that all too many 'Conservatives' when refering to matters of science give far more credance to the rants of an obese junkie on the radio than to people that have spent lifetimes studying the subject. And, yes, I am refering to global warming.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Iceweasel

Old Rocks said:


> I find that all too many 'Conservatives' when refering to matters of science give far more credance to the rants of an obese junkie on the radio than to people that have spent lifetimes studying the subject. And, yes, I am refering to global warming.


Learn to spell, Mr. Scientist. LOL. I find too many liberals confuse politics with science and need a bogeyman to attack if amyone fails to goose step along with the parade.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Welcome Tea Party Patriot!

As you've already found out, Liberals here are *too stupid* to realize that DrudgeReport doesn't report news it links to OTHER news sites *THAT INCLUDE* NPR, CNN, MSNBC, FoxNews and all the rest.

If Liberals actually visited Drudge they would know that but they are too busy paroting whatever Mr. Maddow tells them.


----------



## Anathema

Welcome to this Wretched Hive of Vile and Stupidity. 

Please just realize that some of us on the Conservative end of the spectrum don't consider either Mr Romney or the Tea Party to be even mildly Conservative in nature. 

Welcome and good luck here.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mad Scientist said:


> Welcome Tea Party Patriot!
> 
> As you've already found out, Liberals here are *too stupid* to realize that DrudgeReport doesn't report news it links to OTHER news sites *THAT INCLUDE* NPR, CNN, MSNBC, FoxNews and all the rest.
> 
> If Liberals actually visited Drudge they would know that but they are too busy paroting whatever Mr. Maddow tells them.



Lol we all know that dummy.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

Anathema said:


> Welcome to this Wretched Hive of Vile and Stupidity.
> 
> Please just realize that some of us on the Conservative end of the spectrum don't consider either Mr Romney or the Tea Party to be even mildly Conservative in nature.
> 
> Welcome and good luck here.



I've heard the arguments about Romney not being conservative but I haven't heard anyone saying the TEA Party isn't conservative.


----------



## Anathema

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I've heard the arguments about Romney not being conservative but I haven't heard anyone saying the TEA Party isn't conservative.



I lived through 4 years of Romney. NEVER AGAIN. Even if it meant voting for HILLARY to ensure Romney doesn't win. 

The Tea Party is all hot air and nothing more. Conservatism is about action not words


----------



## Mad Scientist

TheOldSchool said:


> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.


Drudge doesn't have any reports to link to, only links to reports that include Liberal sources.

Dummy.


----------



## ricechickie

Hi, TEA Party Patriot.  I'm a patriot, too, but I wouldn't join the TEA Party for anything.

And yes, my little piece of America is actually America, so please don't threaten to "take it back."


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mad Scientist said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge doesn't have any reports to link to, only links to reports that include Liberal sources.
> 
> Dummy.
Click to expand...


Yea and all of Rush and Beck's sources are liberal too.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

Anathema said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the arguments about Romney not being conservative but I haven't heard anyone saying the TEA Party isn't conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived through 4 years of Romney. NEVER AGAIN. Even if it meant voting for HILLARY to ensure Romney doesn't win.
> 
> The Tea Party is all hot air and nothing more. Conservatism is about action not words
Click to expand...

We do act. We get people elected to office at every level of government, from county commissioners to Congress.


----------



## Anathema

TEA Party Patriot said:


> We do act. We get people elected to office at every level of government, from county commissioners to Congress.



Getting people elected is not action. Getting things changed is action. Your prophet Mr. Beck gathered 10K people in DC and left the city without having changed anything.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

Anathema said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do act. We get people elected to office at every level of government, from county commissioners to Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting people elected is not action. Getting things changed is action. Your prophet Mr. Beck gathered 10K people in DC and left the city without having changed anything.
Click to expand...

Elected officials change things.

Governor McCrory Signs Economic Development Partnership Bill into Law NC Governor McCrory

In North Carolina, Pat McCrory's Tea Party economic policies are clearly working.

Libertarians celebrated shutting down the Lee County Soil Water Conservation News

TEA Partiers in Lee County, Florida took over the water board, cut checks to land owners to deplete their fund balance, and abolished the board as it was a waste of taxpayer money for it to continue operating. One less monthly fee for property owners.

At heated meeting Lee County School Board votes to opt out of standardized tests Tampa Bay Times

More Lee County TEA Party success. The school board down there voted to opt out of standardized testing in public schools.

The TEA Party does change things. We're men and women of action.


----------



## Anathema

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Elected officials change things.
> 
> The TEA Party does change things. We're men and women of action.



Elected officials don't change things. The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. People with rifles change the things we need to change.


----------



## Oldstyle

Welcome to the board, TPP!

Don't let a self described "crotchety olde man" turn you off to making a difference through elections at the local, State and national levels.  Most of the people who joined Tea Party groups over the last couple election cycles were newcomers to the whole political arena and learned important lessons about the process.  It's a tribute to the strength of the American political system that we CAN change things through elections and DON'T have to resort to using rifles!


----------



## Iceweasel

Anathema said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elected officials change things.
> 
> The TEA Party does change things. We're men and women of action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elected officials don't change things. The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. People with rifles change the things we need to change.
Click to expand...

You can't be serious.


----------



## gipper

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



Welcome.

I must dispute your affection for Romney.  He is a moderate progressive likely to be easily influenced (pushed around) by the lib MSM and D party.  

Why would any TP member want a progressive POTUS?


----------



## Rotagilla

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, when it comes to science, peer reviewed scientific journals. When it comes to politics, journalists with brains, rather than ideologues with 'the way things oughter be'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean by that.
Click to expand...


Remain polite and stick to proven facts and you'll drive them crazy...  don't stoop to their level of rude and vulgar emotional groupthink.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Welcome! Tea party or not, no one here should be stomping you for having an opinion; certainly not in your intro thread. 

Hope to have some good discussions with you and enjoy a long and interesting stay! 

Cabbie.


----------



## Ropey

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do act. We get people elected to office at every level of government, from county commissioners to Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting people elected is not action. Getting things changed is action. Your prophet Mr. Beck gathered 10K people in DC and left the city without having changed anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elected officials change things.
> 
> Governor McCrory Signs Economic Development Partnership Bill into Law NC Governor McCrory
> 
> In North Carolina, Pat McCrory's Tea Party economic policies are clearly working.
> 
> Libertarians celebrated shutting down the Lee County Soil Water Conservation News
> 
> TEA Partiers in Lee County, Florida took over the water board, cut checks to land owners to deplete their fund balance, and abolished the board as it was a waste of taxpayer money for it to continue operating. One less monthly fee for property owners.
> 
> At heated meeting Lee County School Board votes to opt out of standardized tests Tampa Bay Times
> 
> More Lee County TEA Party success. The school board down there voted to opt out of standardized testing in public schools.
> 
> The TEA Party does change things. We're men and women of action.
Click to expand...


Oh, stomp off.



Just to be contrary to the guys who tell us who and what we should or shouldn't be doing, as if there's a 'say'. There ain't  no such say, no way....



Welcome to the stomping grounds.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Shut it Rope! 

You still owe me 5 bucks for being your friend.


----------



## Ropey

Welcome again TPP.


----------



## House Mouse

I voted for Romney in the last election, then once the ballots were counted, Obama won 105% of the votes, with Romney getting none,,,,and yes, the crap hit the fan.  What do you think of Trey Gowdy and Ben Carson ??  Carson would get my vote.


----------



## longknife

TEA Party Patriot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
Click to expand...


You will find a huge number of posters here who swear by The Daily Kos and The HuffPost - plus any and everything reported by MSNBC.

Welcome and hope you're wearing your armor.


----------



## dblack

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



Welcome!

I'm curious, what would you say the core ideology of the Tea Party is these days?


----------



## 2aguy

> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



Good to have another Tea Party member here...stay polite...let them sling the  mud first...won't take long...


----------



## Ropey

Billc said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have another Tea Party member here...stay polite...let them sling the  mud first...won't take long...
Click to expand...


E-Mud.


----------



## Anathema

Iceweasel said:


> You can't be serious.



I am 100% serious. Always. I don't joke


----------



## Iceweasel

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% serious. Always. I don't joke
Click to expand...

Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.


----------



## Anathema

Iceweasel said:


> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.



Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.


----------



## saveliberty

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this Wretched Hive of Vile and Stupidity.
> 
> Please just realize that some of us on the Conservative end of the spectrum don't consider either Mr Romney or the Tea Party to be even mildly Conservative in nature.
> 
> Welcome and good luck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the arguments about Romney not being conservative but I haven't heard anyone saying the TEA Party isn't conservative.
Click to expand...


I didn't see Romney having the same objectives as the Tea Party.  I voted Bob Barr last time.  If the Republicans can't find a better candidate, I'm probably voting Hillary.  Four more years of gridlock!


----------



## Darlene

Iceweasel said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that all too many 'Conservatives' when refering to matters of science give far more credance to the rants of an obese junkie on the radio than to people that have spent lifetimes studying the subject. And, yes, I am refering to global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell, Mr. Scientist. LOL. I find too many liberals confuse politics with science and need a bogeyman to attack if *amyone* fails to goose step along with the parade.
Click to expand...

You forgot to spell yourself, buddy boy.


----------



## Darlene

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
Click to expand...

Who are you to determine who does and does not determine freedom?


----------



## Ropey

Clearly there's no need to flame up here to have fun.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Darlene said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine who does and does not determine freedom?
Click to expand...


He's just another typical manpig with delusions of grandeur who thinks he's a 0.1%-er.

Of course, no strong, independent womyn is like this, so if you ever wanted to re-evaluate your relationship choices, you'd wind up being far happier and much better off.


----------



## Darlene

LiberalMedia said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine who does and does not determine freedom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just another typical manpig with delusions of grandeur who thinks he's a 0.1%-er.
> 
> Of course, no strong, independent womyn is like this, so if you ever wanted to re-evaluate your relationship choices, you'd wind up being far happier and much better off.
Click to expand...

I'm not even in a relationship. The only relationship I have with males is with my son, and his father to co-parent peacefully.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Anathema said:


> The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. *People with rifles* change the things we need to change.



Are you aware that it is a crime to advocate for the overthrow of the U.S. government?



> Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.


18 U.S. Code 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government LII Legal Information Institute



Anathema said:


> 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.



And you're one of them. Have fun in prison, insurgent.


----------



## Dot Com

the more the merrier I always say.


----------



## Dot Com

Anathema said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
Click to expand...

curmudgeons like you should be band from posting in welcome wagon threads


----------



## LiberalMedia

Darlene said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine who does and does not determine freedom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just another typical manpig with delusions of grandeur who thinks he's a 0.1%-er.
> 
> Of course, no strong, independent womyn is like this, so if you ever wanted to re-evaluate your relationship choices, you'd wind up being far happier and much better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even in a relationship. The only relationship I have with males is with my son, and his father to co-parent peacefully.
Click to expand...


Great! Then you're that much further along in the jettisoning of all manpigs from your lyfe and becoming an enlightened lybyryl fymynyst like mysylf.

We should continue this conversation elsewhere; I wouldn't want to rain on the OP's welcoming parade.

Welcome, by the way, TPP. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Darlene

LiberalMedia said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. *People with rifles* change the things we need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that it is a crime to advocate for the overthrow of the U.S. government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, *by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government;* or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States *by force or violence, or attempts to do so*; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who *teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof*—
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government LII Legal Information Institute
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of them. Have fun in prison, insurgent.
Click to expand...


Only the violent overthrow of the government is forbidden 

This is the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence:

*Preamble*

Outlines a general philosophy of government that justifies revolution when government harms natural rights.[78]_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security._
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Statistikhengst

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.




Green Tea is very good for cleaning out the body, and with a little bit of honey, can be quite delicious.

Green Tea is also non political.


----------



## Anathema

LiberalMedia said:


> Are you aware that it is a crime to advocate for the overthrow of the U.S. government?



I am well aware; just as I'm well aware that this country hasn't had a legitimate Government since 1861.



LiberalMedia said:


> And you're one of them. Have fun in prison, insurgent.



LOL. I've been advocating this online for more than a decade. I'm sure the FBI has a file on me. Yet nobody has ever so much as knocked on my door. Not like they'd take me alive anyway.


----------



## Rotagilla

LiberalMedia said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but it's a stupid thing to say. Forcing your will onto the masses by way of gun isn't freedom, it's tyranny. Before you quote the founders, the masses were with them, not subject to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I ever suggested that I'm a proponent of Freedom? 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine who does and does not determine freedom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just another typical manpig with delusions of grandeur who thinks he's a 0.1%-er.
> 
> Of course, no strong, independent womyn is like this, so if you ever wanted to re-evaluate your relationship choices, you'd wind up being far happier and much better off.
Click to expand...


angry lesbians are funny.


----------



## OnePercenter

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



Is Romney going to remember all the money he made this year?


----------



## Iceweasel

Darlene said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that all too many 'Conservatives' when refering to matters of science give far more credance to the rants of an obese junkie on the radio than to people that have spent lifetimes studying the subject. And, yes, I am refering to global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell, Mr. Scientist. LOL. I find too many liberals confuse politics with science and need a bogeyman to attack if *amyone* fails to goose step along with the parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to spell yourself, buddy boy.
Click to expand...

I'm not claiming to be a scientist girly girl. And it was an obvious (not to you though) typo, not consistent misspellings.


----------



## PredFan

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.


Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.


----------



## PredFan

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, when it comes to science, peer reviewed scientific journals. When it comes to politics, journalists with brains, rather than ideologues with 'the way things oughter be'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you mean by that.
Click to expand...

Old Rocks doesn't know either. You will learn in time.


----------



## PredFan

As you are finding out, the liberals here believe that only their sources are legitimate. Even the ones that have had to apologize for their blatant lies.


----------



## Rotagilla

PredFan said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
Click to expand...


Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.

"Do you still beat your wife"?


----------



## PredFan

Rotagilla said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.
> 
> "Do you still beat your wife"?
Click to expand...

Dude, your inability to comprehend what you read is not MY problem. He could have answered "I'm a long time original member of the Tea Party.", and that would have been sufficient.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



Mitt Romney?

Clue: Get one today


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TEA Party Patriot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
Click to expand...


Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show


----------



## PredFan

CrusaderFrank said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
Click to expand...


I too was a bit confused. A Tea Partier supporter of Romney? Questionable, imo.


----------



## jillian

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.



you really shouldn't put the word patriot together with tea party. the two concepts are mutually exclusive


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
Click to expand...



only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
Click to expand...


Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I suspect the OP is a Bucs90 sock account


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
Click to expand...


really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> I suspect the OP is a Bucs90 sock account



anything is possible. there seem to be a lot of socks lying around these days.


----------



## RKMBrown

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.


What does being a tea party patriot have to do with Mitt Romney, and why would you want him to run again has he decided to defend our liberties yet?


----------



## RKMBrown

TEA Party Patriot said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this Wretched Hive of Vile and Stupidity.
> 
> Please just realize that some of us on the Conservative end of the spectrum don't consider either Mr Romney or the Tea Party to be even mildly Conservative in nature.
> 
> Welcome and good luck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the arguments about Romney not being conservative but I haven't heard anyone saying the TEA Party isn't conservative.
Click to expand...

The tea party was not formed as a conservative party.  Though some conservatives attempted to co-opt it so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
Click to expand...


Oh you're a NYTimes reader


----------



## Rotagilla

PredFan said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.
> 
> "Do you still beat your wife"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, your inability to comprehend what you read is not MY problem. He could have answered "I'm a long time original member of the Tea Party.", and that would have been sufficient.
Click to expand...


I was correct in my comment....dude.


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
Click to expand...


NPR
BBC
NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
Jerusalem Post

I could go on.

oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.


----------



## Oldstyle

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NPR
> BBC
> NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
> Jerusalem Post
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.
Click to expand...


You don't believe in being intentionally misinformed yet you read the Times who have admitted that they are liberally biased?  Hmmmm....


----------



## Oldstyle

The truth, Jillian...is that you LOVE being intentionally misinformed!


----------



## jillian

Oldstyle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NPR
> BBC
> NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
> Jerusalem Post
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in being intentionally misinformed yet you read the Times who have admitted that they are liberally biased?  Hmmmm....
Click to expand...


when did I say the times is liberally biased?

I said they did baby bush's bidding. or have you forgotten judy miller's propaganda with the false intel about WMD's in Iraq.

I do like how you ignore the other things I read. the times is only one. and intelligent people generally recognize it to be the paper of record.

oh right.


----------



## Statistikhengst

I see we are going to be having some interesting conversations in the future.


----------



## longknife

How quickly the thread degenerated into childishness.


----------



## Oldstyle

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NPR
> BBC
> NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
> Jerusalem Post
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in being intentionally misinformed yet you read the Times who have admitted that they are liberally biased?  Hmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did I say the times is liberally biased?
> 
> I said they did baby bush's bidding. or have you forgotten judy miller's propaganda with the false intel about WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> I do like how you ignore the other things I read. the times is only one. and intelligent people generally recognize it to be the paper of record.
> 
> oh right.
Click to expand...

You didn't say the Times was liberally biased, Jillian...the Times themselves admitted that they were.

It's sad, Jillian that at one point The New York Times WAS the paper of record but that's a time that has passed.  The Times traded it's reputation for journalism to support the liberal agenda of the people who ran it.
As for the "other" things you read?  Do you really not know that NPR also has a liberal slant?


----------



## Darlene

You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Anathema said:


> I am well aware; just as I'm well aware that this country hasn't had a legitimate Government since 1861.


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
Click to expand...



what, you no likey mitt romneyy?


----------



## jillian

Oldstyle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NPR
> BBC
> NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
> Jerusalem Post
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in being intentionally misinformed yet you read the Times who have admitted that they are liberally biased?  Hmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did I say the times is liberally biased?
> 
> I said they did baby bush's bidding. or have you forgotten judy miller's propaganda with the false intel about WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> I do like how you ignore the other things I read. the times is only one. and intelligent people generally recognize it to be the paper of record.
> 
> oh right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say the Times was liberally biased, Jillian...the Times themselves admitted that they were.
> 
> It's sad, Jillian that at one point The New York Times WAS the paper of record but that's a time that has passed.  The Times traded it's reputation for journalism to support the liberal agenda of the people who ran it.
> As for the "other" things you read?  Do you really not know that NPR also has a liberal slant?
Click to expand...


the times is still the paper of record. but i'm not going to have that debate with you since your idea of journalism is fake news.

you're also still ignoring the fact that i noted a cross-section of sources because you're only interested in railing againsg the new York times.

btw, if you weren't doing the rightwnignut thing and actually asked me my thoughts, i'd have told you that there is a lot in the times' editorial policy with which i disagree.

but you didn't ask because you aren't really interested. you're only interested in doing the winger dance.


----------



## Statistikhengst

It's his loss.  Like I said, this is bound to get interesting.


----------



## jillian

Darlene said:


> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.



false.

treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.

and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jillian said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, *the Declaration of Independence isn't law*.
Click to expand...



Now, let them scratch their heads over that one for a while.


----------



## Darlene

Darlene said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. *People with rifles* change the things we need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that it is a crime to advocate for the overthrow of the U.S. government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, *by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government;* or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States *by force or violence, or attempts to do so*; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who *teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof*—
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government LII Legal Information Institute
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of them. Have fun in prison, insurgent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the violent overthrow of the government is forbidden
> 
> This is the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence:
> 
> *Preamble*
> 
> Outlines a general philosophy of government that justifies revolution when government harms natural rights.[78]_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
> That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security._
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
Click to expand...


----------



## Darlene

I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.


----------



## jillian

Statistikhengst said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, *the Declaration of Independence isn't law*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let them scratch their heads over that one for a while.
Click to expand...


yeah, that always seemed to upset them.


----------



## jillian

Darlene said:


> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.



no. again treason was and is against the law. 

try reading the constitution.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Since when have Tea Partiers cared about the rule of law or the Constitution?


----------



## Darlene

Right of revolution - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
We also have the right of revolution.


----------



## Darlene

jillian said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. again treason was and is against the law.
> 
> try reading the constitution.
Click to expand...

And what if the government is guilty of treason? Are the people just supposed to roll over and let the government walk all over them? Nope. That's why we have certain rights and duties.
*Definition of treason (n)*
Bing Dictionary

*trea·son*
[ tréez'n ]

betrayal of country: a violation of the allegiance owed by somebody to his or her own country, e.g. by aiding an enemy.
treachery: betrayal or disloyalty
act of betrayal: an act of betrayal or disloyalty


----------



## blackhawk

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.


Have you been called a racist yet? If not you will be.


----------



## jillian

Darlene said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. again treason was and is against the law.
> 
> try reading the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what if the government is guilty of treason? Are the people just supposed to roll over and let the government walk all over them? Nope. That's why we have certain rights and duties.
> *Definition of treason (n)*
> Bing Dictionary
> 
> *trea·son*
> [ tréez'n ]
> 
> betrayal of country: a violation of the allegiance owed by somebody to his or her own country, e.g. by aiding an enemy.
> treachery: betrayal or disloyalty
> act of betrayal: an act of betrayal or disloyalty
Click to expand...


and? your point. the crime is defined in the constitution. try again.


----------



## jillian

blackhawk said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been called a racist yet? If not you will be.
Click to expand...



only if he's a racist.


----------



## Darlene

Darlene said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. again treason was and is against the law.
> 
> try reading the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And what if the government is guilty of treason? Are the people just supposed to roll over and let the government walk all over them? Nope. That's why we have certain rights and duties.*
> *Definition of treason (n)*
> Bing Dictionary
> 
> *trea·son*
> [ tréez'n ]
> 
> betrayal of country: a violation of the allegiance owed by somebody to his or her own country, e.g. by aiding an enemy.
> treachery: betrayal or disloyalty
> act of betrayal: an act of betrayal or disloyalty
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

Darlene said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. again treason was and is against the law.
> 
> try reading the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And what if the government is guilty of treason? Are the people just supposed to roll over and let the government walk all over them? Nope. That's why we have certain rights and duties.*
> *Definition of treason (n)*
> Bing Dictionary
> 
> *trea·son*
> [ tréez'n ]
> 
> betrayal of country: a violation of the allegiance owed by somebody to his or her own country, e.g. by aiding an enemy.
> treachery: betrayal or disloyalty
> act of betrayal: an act of betrayal or disloyalty
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


jeeze... please don't respond to me again. government CAN'T be treasonous. 

dismissed. 

have a good stay on the boards.


----------



## LiberalMedia

jillian said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
Click to expand...


I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.

It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.

Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.

But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.

Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.


----------



## jillian

LiberalMedia said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
Click to expand...


what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?

good luck.


----------



## Darlene

jillian said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not "law" but its the philosophy that has been lost throughout time, allowing the government to become too powerful and turn on its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. again treason was and is against the law.
> 
> try reading the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And what if the government is guilty of treason? Are the people just supposed to roll over and let the government walk all over them? Nope. That's why we have certain rights and duties.*
> *Definition of treason (n)*
> Bing Dictionary
> 
> *trea·son*
> [ tréez'n ]
> 
> betrayal of country: a violation of the allegiance owed by somebody to his or her own country, e.g. by aiding an enemy.
> treachery: betrayal or disloyalty
> act of betrayal: an act of betrayal or disloyalty
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jeeze... please don't respond to me again. government CAN'T be treasonous.
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> have a good stay on the boards.
Click to expand...

Are you really that ignorant to believe the government can't commit treason? You really are brainwashed.
Is Barack Obama guilty of TREASON - Tea Party Tribune - Tea Party Tribune
Is Obama Guilty of Treason  

Constitutional Law Professor Says Obama Guilty of Treason


----------



## LiberalMedia

Darlene said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. *People with rifles* change the things we need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that it is a crime to advocate for the overthrow of the U.S. government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, *by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government;* or
> Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States *by force or violence, or attempts to do so*; or
> Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who *teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof*—
> Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government LII Legal Information Institute
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% of humans don't deserve Freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of them. Have fun in prison, insurgent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the violent overthrow of the government is forbidden
> 
> This is the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence:
> 
> *Preamble*
> 
> Outlines a general philosophy of government that justifies revolution when government harms natural rights.[78]_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
> That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security._
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Read that again, systyr. It qualifies the whole "abolish the government" thing with the condition: _whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends. _As in, until the government habitually seeks to act without the consent of the governed *and* purposefully, blatantly violates the pyyple's inalienable ryghts, it does not merit being abolished.

Our government does not fulfill the requirements to legally justify such actions, therefore taking them at this point in time would be to incite insurrection, which, again, is illegal.


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol

thyt wys vyry wyndyrfyl yf yyy!!


----------



## LiberalMedia

jillian said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
Click to expand...


Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?


----------



## jillian

LiberalMedia said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?
Click to expand...


that's nice. again... nothing in the declaration is enforceable as law.

she's making things up. you of course are all het up about it because she's a teatard, but have at it.


----------



## Darlene

LiberalMedia said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?
Click to expand...

The Bill of Rights and Declaration of Independence are also for decoration, according to @jillian.
It's kind of pathetic, really, to know that someone thinks the government is incapable of doing any wrong against its people--especially when there are millions of people who say otherwise.


----------



## blackhawk

jillian said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been called a racist yet? If not you will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only if he's a racist.
Click to expand...

Since when does that matter to the far lefties who throw the racist label around so freely ?


----------



## LiberalMedia

jillian said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's nice. again... nothing in the declaration is enforceable as law.
> 
> she's making things up. you of course are all het up about it because she's a teatard, but have at it.
Click to expand...


I agree with you. _*Nothing*_ in the Declaration of Independence is enforceable as law, including the establishment of the new government.

That is your position, correct? Have I learned wrong? I'm genuinely asking. I'm here to learn, not pontificate. Such is the nature of enlightened lybyryls.


----------



## jillian

LiberalMedia said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's nice. again... nothing in the declaration is enforceable as law.
> 
> she's making things up. you of course are all het up about it because she's a teatard, but have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. _*Nothing*_ in the Declaration of Independence is enforceable as law, including the establishment of the new government.
> 
> That is your position, correct? Have I learned wrong? I'm genuinely asking. I'm here to learn, not pontificate. Such is the nature of enlightened lybyryls.
Click to expand...


but the constitution IS enforceable. so your point?

you don't "learn" anything when you're intentionally misrepresenting and making up what people say.

typical teatards.


----------



## Darlene

jillian said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> treason is the only criminal act defined in the constitution.
> 
> and for the record, the Declaration of Independence isn't law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit dyslexic today and am having trouble reading something on the government website for the Office of the Law Revision Counsel, located here.
> 
> It says "Browse the United States Code" in bold, and I understand what that means.
> 
> Then it says "Front Matter"; no problems there.
> 
> But then there are two lines after that which I just can't seem to decipher, followed by "Articles of Confederation - 1777", "Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government", and a few other documents.
> 
> Can you explain to me what those two mysterious lines are? Could you maybe post the text of them here? Perhaps seeing it in USMB's typeface will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's confusing to you? an inability to discern what is law and what is simply an historic document?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what they are? My mistake; thank you for clearing that up. The U.S. Constitution is "simply an historic document". That _must_ be what the term "organic law" means, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's nice. again... nothing in the declaration is enforceable as law.
> 
> she's making things up. you of course are all het up about it because she's a teatard, but have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. _*Nothing*_ in the Declaration of Independence is enforceable as law, including the establishment of the new government.
> 
> That is your position, correct? Have I learned wrong? I'm genuinely asking. I'm here to learn, not pontificate. Such is the nature of enlightened lybyryls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but the constitution IS enforceable. so your point?
> 
> you don't "learn" anything when you're intentionally misrepresenting and making up what people say.
> 
> typical teatards.
Click to expand...

Yes, name-calling makes you sound much more intelligent than the rest of us. It shows that you are mature enough to handle an opposing view. *NOT*!


----------



## Statistikhengst

This thread could possibly become legendary...


----------



## dblack

I'd still like to hear from the OP on what the TP is all about these days. I'm an old school libertarian, an on-gain, off-again Ron Paul supporter, and I saw the original Tea Parties morph into an astroturfed re-branding of redneck Republicans. I'd like to think there's still a seed of the real, limited-government ethos that started the whole thing. But I admit I have my doubts.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I too am a member of the Tea Party.  But while you're here on this forum, be prepared for being accused of being WORSE than ISIS by the more left leaning members of the board.  Also be prepared for nearly daily postings regarding the death of the Tea Party.  Or the fact that the Tea Party is a finely crafted national web of deceit, lies and literal terrorism, stretching from Maine to California.  It's really, really very amusing to read.

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Oldstyle

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libs get their news from the Colbert Report and the Daily Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only in rightwingnutworld, honey. but they probably are more reliable than anything on fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to mention Randi Rhodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? that would be interesting. no doubt you can tell me where I get my news, hon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you're a NYTimes reader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NPR
> BBC
> NY Times (should I be embarrassed about that? the right loved the times when they did baby bush's bidding in the run-up to the Iraq war).
> Jerusalem Post
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> oh... to save you the trouble... never fake news. I don't believe in being intentionally misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in being intentionally misinformed yet you read the Times who have admitted that they are liberally biased?  Hmmmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did I say the times is liberally biased?
> 
> I said they did baby bush's bidding. or have you forgotten judy miller's propaganda with the false intel about WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> I do like how you ignore the other things I read. the times is only one. and intelligent people generally recognize it to be the paper of record.
> 
> oh right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say the Times was liberally biased, Jillian...the Times themselves admitted that they were.
> 
> It's sad, Jillian that at one point The New York Times WAS the paper of record but that's a time that has passed.  The Times traded it's reputation for journalism to support the liberal agenda of the people who ran it.
> As for the "other" things you read?  Do you really not know that NPR also has a liberal slant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the times is still the paper of record. but i'm not going to have that debate with you since your idea of journalism is fake news.
> 
> you're also still ignoring the fact that i noted a cross-section of sources because you're only interested in railing againsg the new York times.
> 
> btw, if you weren't doing the rightwnignut thing and actually asked me my thoughts, i'd have told you that there is a lot in the times' editorial policy with which i disagree.
> 
> but you didn't ask because you aren't really interested. you're only interested in doing the winger dance.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, Jillian but these days The New York Times is only "the paper of record" for liberals!  It stopped being anything like that for moderates and conservatives quite some time ago because it decided it's place was to interpret the news from a liberal perspective rather than just report it objectively.  That's not me "railing" against the Times...it's simply me pointing out what the Times themselves have admitted.

I didn't ignore anything that you noted.  I posted back to you that anyone who thinks NPR doesn't have a liberal bias is wearing blinders.  I don't have the faintest idea what the Jerusalem newspaper you quoted is having never read it so I didn't comment on that at all.  I find most of the BBC's work to be credible.


----------



## OnePercenter

Darlene said:


> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.



'You people.'  That's very telling.


----------



## OnePercenter

jillian said:


> the times is still the paper of record. but i'm not going to have that debate with you since your idea of journalism is fake news.
> 
> you're also still ignoring the fact that i noted a cross-section of sources because you're only interested in railing againsg the new York times.
> 
> btw, if you weren't doing the rightwnignut thing and actually asked me my thoughts, i'd have told you that there is a lot in the times' editorial policy with which i disagree.
> 
> but you didn't ask because you aren't really interested. you're only interested in doing the winger dance.



No reason to write so much. Simply ask them to refute the argument.....they can't.


----------



## Oldstyle

OnePercenter said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are wrong when you say its against the law to overthrow the government. Read the Preamble of The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You people.'  That's very telling.
Click to expand...

Countdown with Keith Olbermann Saturday Night Live - Yahoo Screen

Seriously?


----------



## skookerasbil

Welcome aboard my friend......place has high entertainment value if you love making fun of hyper-lefty k00ks. Place is loaded with 'em.......but to be honest, this place would suck without them.

Enjoy


----------



## RKMBrown

Statistikhengst said:


> Since when have Tea Partiers cared about the rule of law or the Constitution?


Sure wish we had negs back. You're a lying POS.


----------



## OnePercenter

Oldstyle said:


> Countdown with Keith Olbermann Saturday Night Live - Yahoo Screen
> 
> Seriously?



*"Jew Down"*
*"You People"*
*"Gypped"*
*"The itis"*
*"Uppity"*
*"Peanut gallery"*
*"Paddy wagons"*
*"Bugger"*
*"Hooligan"*
*"Sold down the river"*
*"Rule of thumb"*

Are all racist or sexist. I don't live in the gutter, so I don't use any.


----------



## OnePercenter

skookerasbil said:


> Welcome aboard my friend......place has high entertainment value if you love making fun of hyper-lefty k00ks. Place is loaded with 'em.......but to be honest, this place would suck without them.
> 
> Enjoy



You must not forget the 'I've got mine, so fuck everyone else sociopaths.'


----------



## Oldstyle

How exactly is "you people" racist or sexist?  Quite frankly...THAT'S JUST PLAIN KEITH OLBERMANN LAUGHABLY STUPID!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?


----------



## Darlene

I was not being racist or sexist when I said "you people."


----------



## Oldstyle

Welcome to the hyper-sensitive world of political correctness!


----------



## Darlene

Oldstyle said:


> I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?


It's not.

peanut gallery
_n._
*1. * The hindmost or uppermost section of seating in a theater balcony, where the seats are cheapest.
*2. * A group of people whose opinions are considered unimportant: "Pressure is building ... to force ... Alan Greenspan to cut interest rates and pump up the money supply. [He] has politely ignored these catcalls from the peanut gallery" (H. Erich Heinemann).
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
pea′nut gal`lery 
_n. _ _Slang._
*1. * the rearmost and cheapest section of seats in the balcony of a theater.
*2. * a source of insignificant criticism: No remarks from the peanut gallery!
[1885–90, _Amer._]
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.
people - (plural) any group of human beings (men or women or children) collectively; "old people"; "there were at least 200 people in the audience"*2.*

*peanut gallery* - rearmost or uppermost area in the balcony containing the least expensive seats
family circle, second balcony, upper balcony
area - a part of a structure having some specific characteristic or function; "the spacious cooking area provided plenty of room for servants"
balcony - an upper floor projecting from the rear over the main floor in an auditorium


----------



## Oldstyle

Darlene said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.
> 
> peanut gallery
> _n._
> *1. * The hindmost or uppermost section of seating in a theater balcony, where the seats are cheapest.
> *2. * A group of people whose opinions are considered unimportant: "Pressure is building ... to force ... Alan Greenspan to cut interest rates and pump up the money supply. [He] has politely ignored these catcalls from the peanut gallery" (H. Erich Heinemann).
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
> pea′nut gal`lery
> _n. _ _Slang._
> *1. * the rearmost and cheapest section of seats in the balcony of a theater.
> *2. * a source of insignificant criticism: No remarks from the peanut gallery!
> [1885–90, _Amer._]
> Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.
> people - (plural) any group of human beings (men or women or children) collectively; "old people"; "there were at least 200 people in the audience"*2.*
> 
> 
> *peanut gallery* - rearmost or uppermost area in the balcony containing the least expensive seats
> family circle, second balcony, upper balcony
> area - a part of a structure having some specific characteristic or function; "the spacious cooking area provided plenty of room for servants"
> balcony - an upper floor projecting from the rear over the main floor in an auditorium
Click to expand...


LOL...I know it's not!  Which is why I'm amused by the fact that 1%'er is convinced that it is.


----------



## OnePercenter

Oldstyle said:


> I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?



The 'peanut gallery' names a section in theaters, usually the cheapest and worst, where many black people sat during the era of Vaudeville.


----------



## Darlene

OnePercenter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'peanut gallery' names a section in theaters, usually the cheapest and worst, where many black people sat during the era of Vaudeville.
Click to expand...

If you actually read, you will see there are two major meanings for the phrase "peanut gallery."
I think you just ignore the second one.


----------



## OnePercenter

Oldstyle said:


> Welcome to the hyper-sensitive world of political correctness!



Coming from the guy that 'political correctness' was written for.


----------



## OnePercenter

Darlene said:


> If you actually read, you will see there are two major meanings for the phrase "peanut gallery."
> I think you just ignore the second one.



I know both, which is why I don't use the term.


----------



## Jroc

TEA Party Patriot said:


> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.




If you are affiliated or support the Tea Party, you'll be labeled a racist by by some of the brainless liberals here who cant think for themselves,,, sad really, but welcome


----------



## Oldstyle

OnePercenter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hyper-sensitive world of political correctness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the guy that 'political correctness' was written for.
Click to expand...


You let me know when I've been "politically incorrect", 1%!  God knows I don't want to offend your delicate sensibilities!

So did you want to explain why Peanut Gallery is offensive to you?  I could use another laugh.


----------



## Oldstyle

OnePercenter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question about the term "peanut gallery".  How is THAT racist or sexist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'peanut gallery' names a section in theaters, usually the cheapest and worst, where many black people sat during the era of Vaudeville.
Click to expand...


Please show me where that term is given a racial meaning by someone other than you?  It simply means the cheap seats!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lol this thread's devolved into a bunch of nerd posters comparing vagina's. 

Good job guys


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, I think this intro thread has real possibilities. The title is not as catchy as @boedicca 's Sex Geckos dying in outer space thread, but still, there is a certain charm to this thread....


----------



## PredFan

Rotagilla said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.
> 
> "Do you still beat your wife"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, your inability to comprehend what you read is not MY problem. He could have answered "I'm a long time original member of the Tea Party.", and that would have been sufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was correct in my comment....dude.
Click to expand...

Whatever you have to tell yourself to get up every day I guess. Good luck with that.


----------



## OnePercenter

Oldstyle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hyper-sensitive world of political correctness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the guy that 'political correctness' was written for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You let me know when I've been "politically incorrect", 1%! * God knows I don't want to offend your delicate sensibilities!
> 
> So did you want to explain why Peanut Gallery is offensive to you?  I could use another laugh.
Click to expand...


You being politically incorrect now!

The 'peanut gallery' names a section in theaters, usually the cheapest and worst,* where many black people sat during the era of Vaudeville.*


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

Anathema said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elected officials change things.
> 
> The TEA Party does change things. We're men and women of action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elected officials don't change things. The changes we need are so far past being made by politicians it's disgusting. People with rifles change the things we need to change.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why you would make a post like this. I just proved to you with three different articles that elected officials do change things. All of the changes you don't like that have happened were made by elected officials as well.



dblack said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I'm curious, what would you say the core ideology of the Tea Party is these days?
Click to expand...


1. Constitutionally limited government.

2. Fiscally responsible government (if confused, refer back to #1).

3. Free market economy.



House Mouse said:


> I voted for Romney in the last election, then once the ballots were counted, Obama won 105% of the votes, with Romney getting none,,,,and yes, the crap hit the fan.  What do you think of Trey Gowdy and Ben Carson ??  Carson would get my vote.



I like them both. I think that Carson should run for Senate. He could win, and it would be a huge building block to the presidency. Where was this that Obama got 105% of the vote? Was it ever reported on or investigated?


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

PredFan said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.
> 
> "Do you still beat your wife"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, your inability to comprehend what you read is not MY problem. He could have answered "I'm a long time original member of the Tea Party.", and that would have been sufficient.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you consider the original TEA Party. I'm a member of the TEA Party Patriots and have been almost since the group started. I have been a follower of the grassroots, unorganized Tea Party movement since Ron Paul's run for the '08 election but switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel.



CrusaderFrank said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
Click to expand...


What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?


----------



## dblack

TEA Party Patriot said:


> ... switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned *the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel*.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?
Click to expand...


What I have against Romney is summed up in your reason for supporting him (bolded above).


----------



## TEA Party Patriot

dblack said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned *the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel*.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have against Romney is summed up in your reason for supporting him (bolded above).
Click to expand...


So you want America to be jobless and poor with no hope of ever having a job because there aren't any businesses hiring, and you want us to abandon our only allied country in the world.


----------



## dblack

TEA Party Patriot said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned *the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel*.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have against Romney is summed up in your reason for supporting him (bolded above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want America to be jobless and poor with no hope of ever having a job because there aren't any businesses hiring, and you want us to abandon our only allied country in the world.
Click to expand...


Did I say that? Nope. I just don't think government has any authority to promote business, jobs or Israel. We create government to protect our freedom, not to tell us how to live.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TPP is a fucking sock account


----------



## dblack

dblack said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned *the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel*.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have against Romney is summed up in your reason for supporting him (bolded above).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want America to be jobless and poor with no hope of ever having a job because there aren't any businesses hiring, and you want us to abandon our only allied country in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say that? Nope. I just don't think government has any authority to promote business, jobs or Israel. We create government to protect our freedom, not to tell us how to live.
Click to expand...


And for what it's worth, Ron Paul didn't 'abandon' those principles. He never held them in the first place. If you thought he did, you were supporting RP for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OnePercenter said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard my friend......place has high entertainment value if you love making fun of hyper-lefty k00ks. Place is loaded with 'em.......but to be honest, this place would suck without them.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not forget the 'I've got mine, so fuck everyone else sociopaths.'
Click to expand...


You mean Liberals, right


----------



## saveliberty

Is there anyone anti-business/jobs?  Not really.


----------



## dblack

saveliberty said:


> Is there anyone anti-business/jobs?  Not really.



Maybe not. But it's not the responsibility of government to promote business, or make sure we all have jobs.


----------



## saveliberty

dblack said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone anti-business/jobs?  Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not. But it's not the responsibility of government to promote business, or make sure we all have jobs.
Click to expand...


yep


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TEA Party Patriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a follower of the original Tea Party or one of the newer types who usurped the TP? Your support of Mitt kinda answers that question though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..how clever!..framing the question so no matter what the answer is it will "support" your (obvious) bias.
> 
> "Do you still beat your wife"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, your inability to comprehend what you read is not MY problem. He could have answered "I'm a long time original member of the Tea Party.", and that would have been sufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you consider the original TEA Party. I'm a member of the TEA Party Patriots and have been almost since the group started. I have been a follower of the grassroots, unorganized Tea Party movement since Ron Paul's run for the '08 election but switched my support to Mitt Romney for '12 when Paul abandoned the American principles of being pro-business, pro-jobs, and pro-Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the boards but not new to the TEA Party. I volunteered for Mitt Romney in 2012 and will do so again when he runs in 2016. I hope I can get to know my fellow patriots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney?
> 
> Clue: Get one today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against Mitt Romney? Are you a liberal?
Click to expand...


^ How to spot a poseur


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TEA Party Patriot said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
Click to expand...

 indeed,Drudge is a very good soure for informations.


----------



## RKMBrown

9/11 inside job said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Try not to link from drudge too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge Report is a good source for information, is it not liked here? Do you have something better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> indeed,Drudge is a very good soure for informations.
Click to expand...

Drudge is not a source... it's a list of links to news reports.


----------

